# Anyone else hating MAC Online's Service?



## pinktraits (Jan 15, 2009)

I've had to finally send them notice that I'm going to have to stop ordering online as I have to call on nearly ever order because it's missing one or two items, which is ridiculous. They have the people who /supposedly/ check the order and yet very rarely are they ever right.
I know they probably won't mind losing one online buyer but they should know that forgetting to give you the items you paid good money for, especially in today's economy, is not acceptable.
Here's the message I sent in:

Hi. I've placed numerous orders through MAC Online and only two have ever come to me without missing items. I just got another package and it was again missing items. This will be the last time I order through your company as I just don't want your company starting to think I'm lying as I have to call on a missing items 9 times out of 10. I'm not sure what you, as a company, could do to remedy this for others, perhaps better check people as I notice all my recipts come with initials or check marks so they should notice when something is missing.

I actually do worry they'll start thinking I'm trying to get extra product or something because I have to call in for a missing item so many times.

Anyone else having issues with MAC onlines slow processing, missing/wrong items, rude customer service? 
(oh yes, I actually got my first rude customer service today, the CS lines haven't been working and although I called the right number, pressed the right button I still some how got linked to the wrong person, no harm, they transfer me.. to the wrong person, she gets pissy and tells me I need to call "such" number and press "such" button, after letting her know that "sorry, I had done that", she then goes onto explain that their phone line is messing up, I get put on silent hold the kind of hold you think you may have been hung up on, when finally another pissed off sounding woman gets on the line to tell me that I should have called them to begin with if I was having problems with my order. Mmhmm, right. So she continues on "Ugh, do you.. have your.. oorrderr numberr?!" I swear, that is exactly how she sounded, I told her what it was, she verified my name and as soon as I said yes she basically cut me off in the middle of my very short sentence "So what's missing?!", I let her know, "Well, isn't there initials on it?!", yes, there's a messy scratched 'W', "Fine, it'll be shipped out second day!", I say thank you and there's a silence and finally she says, in a slightly quiet voice "Uh.. you're welcome... thank you". Oookay. Although not a TERRIBLE CS I was just amazed by any rudeness because they're usually so nice, somtimes a little bored sounding but I don't blame them for that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## MissResha (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

damn that sucks, sorry about that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope i never encounter that because i won't appreciate it at all.


----------



## Skin*Deep (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

that is terrible!!! I'm so sorry! I no longer live near a MAC counter and do 100% of my ordering online. most of my orders contain over a dozen pieces, and I have to say that I have never had anything go wrong. =( I"m sad that you may stop ordering!! I once emailed mac asking about why my mascara seemed to dry out so fast and if they had any tips to help me keep it slick, and to my astonishment they sent me two free replacement mascaras without me even asking. I hope you get it worked out, let us know!!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

I placed an order eight days ago and it still hasn't been processed. This is my second time ordering from Mac Online.


----------



## NubianHoneii (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

That's odd, they always have my stuff %100 correct and it comes fast too, being that im on the east coast. Im sorry about your experience.


----------



## s0_fam0us (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

My last 2 orders have taken awhile to process, but they haven't been missing any items. The last order I placed on the first day of the F&F sale, and I received it yesterday. A little over a week, so I guess maybe that's not too bad. I'm very impatient though. lol


----------



## NatalieMT (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

Sorry to hear about your bad experiences with MAC Online, I'd definitely get back in contact with them and let them know you are extremely disappointed with their service.

I myself have never had any problems ordering online, everytime all the items have arrived perfectly, all present and correct and usually in a very short space of time too. Maybe the UK online system is better I don't know.


----------



## pinktraits (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_I placed an order eight days ago and it still hasn't been processed. This is my second time ordering from Mac Online._

 
It seems that just about every order made through the FF sale is shipping slooooow. Knowing how busy this would make them you'd think they would have hired a couple more "sale seasonal" people to help make things go faster.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Skin*Deep* 

 
_that is terrible!!! I'm so sorry! I no longer live near a MAC counter and do 100% of my ordering online. most of my orders contain over a dozen pieces, and I have to say that I have never had anything go wrong. =( I"m sad that you may stop ordering!! I once emailed mac asking about why my mascara seemed to dry out so fast and if they had any tips to help me keep it slick, and to my astonishment they sent me two free replacement mascaras without me even asking. I hope you get it worked out, let us know!!_

 
It seems I just have bad luck. I wish I could trust them because really, online typically has the best product choice, all the sales, and all that (plus you can be lazy and shop from home in your pjs  ) but I actually feel bad having to call them telling them I'm missing something, as though it's my fault. >_<
Glad to hear they did something so awesome for you, hopefully you had better luck with the two they shipped you.


----------



## sedated_xtc (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

Damn, I never ordered on the MAC online store until the FF9 sale and now I'm worried and paranoid about my order!!

It sucks even more that I'm in Canada and for some reason, there's no status updates on the site and if I want to chekc on the status, I have to call the 1800 number...which is a bit of a bother imo to just check on the status of whether or not the order was processed and/or shipped... =(


----------



## abbyquack (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

I prefer to shop in store obviously but in the event that I've ordered online, they've always gotten my order right- although I've gotten multiple items that were damaged. I still haven't gotten any of my 3 F&F orders, one is due tomorrow, another due monday and the last one? It's still pending a week later! I still will order from them in the future, particularly when I live up in Alaska.


----------



## nephthys__x (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

The UK online service has always been fantastic, never had a problem... except i once got someone elses order?! conveniently on my birthday!


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

my orders have always took about 3 days to process. i think ordering during a sale is kind of a risk now. they really get swamped with orders i guess and just mess a bunch up! plus it really sucks to have to call in a ''missing an item'' order because u know they think ur trash trying to lie to get free makeup! i cant stand that.


----------



## neonbright (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

Every order I have done except one I was missing one item, had a wrong item and was given an extra of one item in the same order.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

its sooooooooooo slow.
i placed an order for BBR stuff at like 8am on the 9th.  i just got my shiz TODAY. i think its ridiculously slow.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

They made one mistake with me and it was to my benefit...they sent me Petticoat instead of So Ceylon...told me to keep it free and sent the So Ceylon out 2 day delivery. I have never had a problem with my orders or the service.


----------



## l1onqueen (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

I've never had a problem w/ on online order, thank goodness. But now I am a little leery about ordering HK stuff online, as I think they will be bombarded.  I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Zantedge (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

^^ I agree, it seems like lately there have been a lot of problems with online orders. Thankfully I've never had a problem... yet.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

I've never had any problems ordering online and I do feel bad for you. I don't know why the lady was rude to you and that's not good customer service. I'm sad that you are not going to continue ordering online. Sometimes I'm too scared to order stuff that I really want and don't want at the same time.


----------



## HeatherAnn (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

I've only ordered on line 3 times but my orders have always been 100% correct.


----------



## jmac68 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

I placed my FF order on the 8th and it's still pending. I emailed and they said orders are taking a long time because of the sale,but come on.


----------



## jenniferls (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

I've never had an issue with any of my online orders.  They're always correct and I usually recieve them within four business days of placing an order (the only exception was the F&F Discount, it took a week to get my order).


----------



## pinktraits (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

Wow, I've got to be really, /really/, unlucky. Grr. But it's good to see others hadn't had issues.


----------



## abbyquack (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

K so I think I spoke too soon yesterday when I said I have never had probs...I just got my 1st package from F&F and it's missing an item- just a foundation pump, so not that big of a deal, I'll call them about it. But I laughed b/c I remembered this thread.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nephthys__x* 

 
_The UK online service has always been fantastic, never had a problem..._

 
Same here ...I always get my orders packaged perfectly and on time.


----------



## entyce08 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinktraits* 

 
_Wow, I've got to be really, /really/, unlucky. Grr. But it's good to see others hadn't had issues._

 
i just told this story in another thread but it seems better placed here!

Your not alone!!!

I've had some major issues with that last 2 orders i've placed on MAC.com......and both times nothing was resolved! 

It's really pissing me off because i placed an order 2 weeks before X-mas that was mystriously cancelled, and i never recieved any kind of notice.....so basically on christmas morning i looked like an jackass because i didn't have any presents for my mom or 3 sisters!! 

the second order i placed on Christmas day i placed another order and just let them pick the stuff they wanted because by the original sets i had ordered were sold out by then.....well when i recieved the package they forgot half my stuff!! The worst part is when they said that they coudn't upgrade my shipping so i have to wait 7-10 business days!! 

I was offered no type of compensation/consolation in either case.....not that i'm looking for handouts and free shit, but damn!! They messed up my Christmas!!! I was pissed! I'm soooooo dissapointed in my favorite brand right now ...........


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

I've only had an issue with M.A.C. online once, and that was just a few weeks ago. Two of my items were missing, and I received something I didn't order. I called and spoke to someone right away, I was sent my items on 2nd day delivery at no cost, and I got to keep the item that I didn't order at no charge. People make mistakes, M.A.C. employees are people too LOL It's about how you handle the mistake, and M.A.C. online did a great job.


----------



## sum (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

WOW. I am glad I never had to put up with this kind of crap. 

So far, I had only placed 4 orders on MAC Online, and I got every single items on the list without any trouble.


----------



## squeakers (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

I just got my bbr order today and I was sent Brunette msf instead of Blonde.  I called them and they are sending a replacement second day air, and told me to keep the Brunette msf. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I've only had a problem once before and it was a few years ago, and I usually place an online order at least once every 6 months.


----------



## Deirdre (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

I think it's better, if you live near enough, to buy MAC as much as possible at your local store or counter.  It keeps a counter nearby!  I worry they're trying to reduce the number of staff out in the smaller towns, because mail order is much more cost effective, in the long run.

Anyway, that's my little buy local plug.  As for the poor organization on the orders, it's not just individuals who're being shorted.  My local counter still hasn't received the latest collection - it's been over a week!  They were told it was because of the weather conditions, and trucking, but I'm not so sure, because a town not far from mine has a freestanding, and they got all theirs.  I mean, wouldn't the shipment for two adjacent communities come in on the same truck?  I'm sure a shipment doesn't fill more than a few moving size boxes - if that.

As for my own online order, I did place one just before Christmas, because I was going to be away, and couldn't get to my counter.  It came while I was away, less than a week after I ordered it, and all was well.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

I have NEVER in the whole time I have been into MAC had a problem with an online order.  I am still waiting for my F&F order so hopefully that will be ok.  I have never had a damaged product or something missing.  I feel badly for those of you that have because I think that MAC.com is a great place to get your MAC stuff.


----------



## Cinci (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

I've placed many orders with MAC online and only ever had one problem...  they usually all arrive within about 5 days if i order online, or 2 days if i phone my order in (phoning it in gets it processed immediately and if you order before 11am, with 2nd day shipping, it will be sent out that afternoon)

I ordered a basic brush set just before xmas..  it arrived on Friday, December 19th..  They accidently sent me the face brush set..   MAC customer service in Canada was closed that day due to the winter storm..  So i had to wait till Monday, December 22nd to call..  So on the 22nd, I called and told her that the wrong set was sent.. The girl was super nice and said "yep, you absolutely did receive the wrong one, it says right here on your invoice that you wanted the basic brushes.."  then she sent me out a basic brush set, for free, and over nighted it.   It showed up at my door 10am the next morning. 

MAC Canada customer service is great IMO...  everytime i call they are so helpful with shades and watnot..  I've even had girls tell me when i'm ordering if they thought a product wasn't so good or if they felt i would be dissapointed in a product...


----------



## pinktraits (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_I've only had an issue with M.A.C. online once, and that was just a few weeks ago. Two of my items were missing, and I received something I didn't order. I called and spoke to someone right away, I was sent my items on 2nd day delivery at no cost, and I got to keep the item that I didn't order at no charge. People make mistakes, M.A.C. employees are people too LOL It's about how you handle the mistake, and M.A.C. online did a great job._

 
I realize that "MAC is people", but as a company they are held to a higher standard. I can understand a few mistakes here and there, hence my continuing to buy from them, but 9 mess ups out of 10 is a little much. I also realize I seem to be the odd "man" out as it were, but a client is a client, an order an order, and they don't have the double check signature person for nothing. Even if I was the only person ever to be getting the mistakes that would still be pretty crappy service IMO, I mean, how many "human errors" should one put up with until enough is enough?
I dunno, I thought I was pretty fair and paitent, heck, my main concern was not wanting the company to think me a thief, their errors aside.


----------



## abbey_08 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

iv never had anything missing, sometimes its a bit slow getting here but other than that i think the service is great


----------



## photogeek (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*






good timing.
​I just finished writing a long email to MAC CS about them charging me for Stark Naked BRB:
ordered jan.23rd, they said it was OOS the 24th, CHARGED me on the 29th, told me they weren't ever getting it back in stock on jan.14th

And they charged me $10 for overnight shipping when I met their deadline for overnight shipping to get it there for the holidays:
payed for overnight very late the 22nd (so as to get it by the 24th, as per their shipping guidelines) they didn't ship it until 10pm the 26th and it didn't get to me until the 29th
overnight my butt.


so yeah, that was my first mac online purchase ever, didn't go so hot.
I know the holidays are rough for them, but they shouldn't make promises that they aren't able to keep OR charge you for things you didn't get.






I'll see how CS handles it and let you guys know, sorry it's been so rough for you pinktraits-- I can see why you're upset with them.
meg​


----------



## zipperfire (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

My orders are always fast and correct, but the distribution center is about 20 miles from here.


----------



## abbyquack (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

I agree that people make mistakes when packing the shipments, especially when there's lots of volume like the F&F sale, but MAC should probably work on getting more orders right, b/c they're probably losing a lot of $$ on extra shipping.


----------



## cmonster (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

my most recent order was when mac had the online 25% off everything sale.  I ordered 3 things and only one of them came, due to the fact that the other two were out of stock.  My other orders always came with everything they were supposed to contain.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

I remember a different thread on here like a week again where people were having the same problems. I guess its even more widespread than I thought.

I've only ordered MAC online twice (during the last F&F sale) and they were very small orders with only 1 or 2 items and everything got shipped out quickly and fine. But now I'm also getting worried about the upcoming hello kitty collection, the kouture one to be specific because of how expensive the items are and how fast everything will sell out online. I dont want to get screwed over. Now to think of it I might just call the Nordstroms that just opened up (its a bit far away which is why i opted to order online instead but idk now) and have them put some items on hold for me.


----------



## pinktraits (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_I remember a different thread on here like a week again where people were having the same problems. I guess its even more widespread than I thought.

I've only ordered MAC online twice (during the last F&F sale) and they were very small orders with only 1 or 2 items and everything got shipped out quickly and fine. But now I'm also getting worried about the upcoming hello kitty collection, the kouture one to be specific because of how expensive the items are and how fast everything will sell out online. I dont want to get screwed over. Now to think of it I might just call the Nordstroms that just opened up (its a bit far away which is why i opted to order online instead but idk now) and have them put some items on hold for me._

 
You might be able to get the Nordstrom counter to ship the items to you, I know I've heard of a couple people being able to have that done.
I've never had issues with Nordstrom and always get my order fast, correct, and the CS is fabulous (as long as you deal with the regular CS, not cosmetics CS, they can be a little catty).


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *photogeek* 

 
_



good timing.​ 

I just finished writing a long email to MAC CS about them charging me for Stark Naked BRB:
ordered jan.23rd, they said it was OOS the 24th, CHARGED me on the 29th, told me they weren't ever getting it back in stock on jan.14th

And they charged me $10 for overnight shipping when I met their deadline for overnight shipping to get it there for the holidays:
payed for overnight very late the 22nd (so as to get it by the 24th, as per their shipping guidelines) they didn't ship it until 10pm the 26th and it didn't get to me until the 29th
overnight my butt.​ 

so yeah, that was my first mac online purchase ever, didn't go so hot.
I know the holidays are rough for them, but they shouldn't make promises that they aren't able to keep OR charge you for things you didn't get.​ 


 

I'll see how CS handles it and let you guys know, sorry it's been so rough for you pinktraits-- I can see why you're upset with them.


meg​
_

 
Wow!  I'm sorry to hear about this.  I've only shopped from MAC Online a few times, and it was only 1 or 2 items at a time so that maybe why I've never had a problem with them.  (I also missed out on the sale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  I recently ordered a lippie so let's see how that goes!


----------



## abbyquack (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinktraits* 

 
_You might be able to get the Nordstrom counter to ship the items to you, I know I've heard of a couple people being able to have that done.
I've never had issues with Nordstrom and always get my order fast, correct, and the CS is fabulous (as long as you deal with the regular CS, not cosmetics CS, they can be a little catty)._

 
As long as it's over $25, you should also qualify for free shipping! That's from the store though, not the website. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also my 3rd/last installment of the F&F sale still says pending. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I called them yesterday and they claimed it was shipped on Friday and that I should be receiving a tracking number soon, but I still haven't seen the charge on my CC, so I don't know what's really going on. I'm just going to assume it's backup from all the orders during the sale.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Also my 3rd/last installment of the F&F sale still says pending. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I called them yesterday and they claimed it was shipped on Friday and that I should be receiving a tracking number soon, but I still haven't seen the charge on my CC, so I don't know what's really going on. I'm just going to assume it's backup from all the orders during the sale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i ordered a monogram item during the F&F sale (haven't been able to get my emp. disc. on it yet) on the 8th, and still haven't gotten it!

edit:  just checked my online account and it says it finally shipped! on the 19th!?!?  WTF!?!  its supposed to be here tomorrow, so we shall see!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

Pinktraits & abbyquack: How would I go about asking about them shipping something to me from the store? Lol I just dont want them to think I'm some kind of weirdo and am making things up. I'm also wondering if Nordstroms online will be selling the hello kitty kouture collection? Cause if so I might just buy it from there so I dont have to deal with the issues MAC online has been having. But on the other hand I do have a free shipping code from a live chat for MAC online and I honestly hate paying for shipping especially when they charge you higher shipping rates as you spend more money. Grrrr!


----------



## abbyquack (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_Pinktraits & abbyquack: How would I go about asking about them shipping something to me from the store? Lol I just dont want them to think I'm some kind of weirdo and am making things up. I'm also wondering if Nordstroms online will be selling the hello kitty kouture collection? Cause if so I might just buy it from there so I dont have to deal with the issues MAC online has been having. But on the other hand I do have a free shipping code from a live chat for MAC online and I honestly hate paying for shipping especially when they charge you higher shipping rates as you spend more money. Grrrr!_

 
I would just call up whatever store you want to buy it from, ask to speak with MAC, and tell them what you want. I am 95% sure it's free shipping with a $25+ purchase, at least this is what my friend who works there does, and I've been told by other MAs the same thing. My friend works at the MAC in the Cherry Creek Nordstrom in Denver and would be more than happy to help you out with this. PM me if you're interested and I'll find out when she works so you can order. She will make sure you get the items you want from the collection.


----------



## abbyquack (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

Oh and I checked my package status, it says it's shipped but won't be here til MONDAY! Whatttttt! Boo MAC, that's like almost 3 weeks from ordering! Oh well....


----------



## photogeek (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

update on my 'overnight shipping'/charged for OOS item complaint:

they're crediting the $28 back to my account and apologized.

that's it.  at least it was solved within a few business days b/c now I have to wait 5-7 for it to make it to my bank account.  I also would have been angry if they fought me on the "overnight" shipping charge but they didn't and are just giving the money back, so that's good.

nothing exceptional but at least it was dealt with promptly.  it won't keep me from ordering MAC online but I just won't do it if i have a deadline or care when things get to me.
m


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

I'v never had an issue with them until my recent order which was delivered yday. I was deeply disappointed. The package was intact and 2 of the 4 products were in good condition, however my Silver Ring and Cork shadows were um melted? Or super soft which was crumbled in the pot? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't even open them up b/c of the mess it will make. So I closed the box back up and shipped it out again. I don't know how that happened. SR is a VP and Cork is Satin. So weird. My Sunbasque and Dark Soul piggie were fine.


----------



## photogeek (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_ Silver Ring and Cork shadows were um melted? Or super soft which was crumbled in the pot? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
aww! that sucks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



at least they aren't LE and you'll be able to get replacements?

that reminds me that I never order liquid things online (or sometimes even gel/cream) because the box gets left on our porch and if it's -20F outside then, yeah, gonna be frozen and have busted the usually glass packaging.
extreme heat is bad too but that doesn't really happen up here  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  not saying this is what happened to yours, but there are a lot of things to keep in mind about ordering makeup stuff online.

hope you get your e/s back soon!
m


----------



## JediFarfy (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

I've made many orders with online, and only once did I receive an incorrect item (MSF instead of an eyeshadow way back when they were first introduced). They were quick to get my item to me in a couple of days.

To those with issues:
It really does take 10 days to get items. The 7-10 days includes weekends, so if you ordered on the 8th and got them by the 18th, you win! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you got them a little later, you can point your finger at UPS. They have 10 days to get it to you, and by god they will take every day they can. One of my packages took 10, another 11 (a 1 day delay because of UPS, NOT MAC). Their 2-day shipping is only $5. I will only ever do that method.

Also, what is the weather like in MD and around you? Last month Seattle had a snow storm for 10 days, and for 2 weeks, most UPS deliveries were simply not made. I had a MAC box sit on a UPS truck for nearly a week, and most of my presents from my Dad didn't arrive til nearly January. If MAC got your item out, it's out of their hands entirely. If UPS lost it, contact MAC, they'll probably overnight it to you, and demand comp from UPS.

Basically, sitting here and complaining won't get your package. Call them, ask what's up, be nice and understanding and PATIENT.

JF


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

^ *10 days*?!!! 

Whenever I ordered from them I always got my items within 4 days but then again that was during the summer when the weather was much nicer.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

It happened to me as well.. here is my drama.
My message:

Message:

I am writing to share my disappointment with my last online shopping experience at MAC. I ordered 6 items, only 2 items were delivered. I  called customer service immediately on 12/2. They told me that a manager would return my call first thing in the morning on 12/3. No one called in the a.m. of 12/3. I called again; I was informed the managers were in a meeting and someone would return my call. I came home to find no messages from MAC. I called again (now the 3rd time) and was told that my remaining items would be shipped 2nd day air. I am disappointed because I had to call three separate times for what I'm assuming is a warehouse error. The box I received was so small there was no way I could have gotten all of my items. I would think this was an important issue and that management would return my call expediently, but I guess not. This is has discouraged me from ordering online from MAC again.

Their response:

We are concerned to learn of your recent experience with MAC Cosmetics Online.  You are a valued customer and your satisfaction is very important to us.  We sincerely appreciate the opportunity to address your concerns and thank you for writing.

We are sincerely apologize that several items were missing from your order XXXX and your calls to our Customer Service department were not returned as promised.  It is very distressing to learn that we have not provided the superior service we are known for to a valued customer.  We understand that your recent experience with MAC Cosmetics Online has compromised your confidence in our ability to serve you and for this, we are very sorry.

At MAC Cosmetics Online, every effort is made to ensure our representatives are trained to assist customers at the highest level of customer satisfaction and to expedite resolution.  It is important to us that the fine reputation which we have worked so hard to achieve is upheld at all times.  We sincerely appreciate the time you have taken to share your experience with us, and we will take this opportunity to improve the processes and communications within our departments. Your comments have been forwarded to the management staff, so that they may be used to assess the need for appropriate action.

We appreciate the opportunity to confirm that your order was reshipped 2nd Day service via UPS on 12/4/08.  We have tracked your order with tracking #XXXX and according to UPS, your order is scheduled to be delivered on 12/8/08.

As a gesture of our regret for your experience, we hope you will accept the "Blacktrack Fluidline" included in your order as our gift to you.  Please allow 7-10 business days for the refund to post to your credit card account..

We are sorry that your transaction with us was less than satisfactory and appreciate you taking the time to let us know of your experience and for giving us the opportunity to make amends.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else hating MAC Online?*

Ah, this is must be so frustrating! I use to constantly hear and read posts about people having received great customer service with MAC online orders if anything went wrong. But now it just seems as if there all of the suddenly slacking A LOT, like with everyone's orders! I hope this gets fixed soon for everybody's sake.


----------



## pinktraits (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow, fabulosity, almost word for word you and I got the same letter reguarding our complaints.


----------



## MAKEUPdiva81 (Feb 3, 2009)

I have purchased MAC for years but have always gone to the Pro Store or some of the local counters nearby. (I am lucky I have such access)

However my first experience purchasing online was last May. First order went smooth. Next order I received was missing a few items and I called immediately to report this. I was surprised at the level of service I received. I had no idea MAC would promptly ship the correct items so quickly! I was very pleased. Since then there have been a few times I received damaged items, wrong items, etc. Each times MAC corrected the issue quickly.

I have been ordering online since as I have become lazy about going to the counter unless there was another reason I was at the mall. I 'd have to say my only complaint is that I have encountered slow shipments for the last little while. I kept thinking maybe it was due to the holiday?

Overall the experience has been good though. I'd say for anyone having issues call or e-mail to report it! Give them the chance to make it right. I think MAC definitely stands behind their products and I would bet they wouldn't want to lose the business-even if you feel you are just one person. Working in inside sales I know just one customer can leave a huge impact.


----------

